# New checkout time is 10am for Worldmark resorts... forever or temporary due to COVID?



## Hobokie (Aug 21, 2020)

I will start off by saying I LOVE my WM and think it is an amazing system (better than my HGVC).  Ok, so with that out of the way...

Got an email from Worldmark yesterday 8/20 titled "Celebrating your summer vacations".  I usually don't read these too carefully because they are usually more marketing in nature, but I was shocked to the, at the very bottom of the email, the announcement about the change to checkout times...

"Until next time. Effective Aug, 29, 2020, we are aligning checkout times across all WorldMark by Wyndham resorts to 10 a.m. This is another measure to provide our housekeeping teams more time to fully implement our enhanced cleaning protocols and follow our mandatory social distancing measures while servicing suites."

WHOA. Did I miss something??? Then I looked on the site and, indeed, this is posted under the "See what's new with your club guidelines."  Is it just me or is this a bit sudden and the communication for it was not direct???  If I hadn't read this email which did NOT have an obvious title "CHANGES COMING" and instead is market-y in nature, I wouldn't know about this?  I have an upcoming weekend getaway in Bass Lake and this did not appear in the reservation confirmation email I got... I understand they need extra time to sanitize and am grateful for their efforts (again, I love my WM), but this communication of critical information seems a bit too relaxed for me... I am a newer owner, so feel free to level set my expectations is this is normal practice for WM...

Also, anyone know is this is temporary during COVID times or permanent?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 21, 2020)

What was the previous check out time?

I don't think 10 am is unreasonable by the way.........




.


----------



## Manzana (Aug 21, 2020)

Wow this looks to me like an effort to be more like Wyndham for an eventual combination of the systems like they did with shell.  Of course this is all speculation. Or wishful thinking on my part what a great system it would be to have all the resorts across both sides of the US available to use freely.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2020)

10am is the norm with Marriott and Vistana.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 21, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> What was the previous check out time?
> 
> I don't think 10 am is unreasonable by the way.........
> 
> ...



I don't necessarily think 10am is unreasonable, but the current checkout time is 12pm!!  So for them to shave off TWO HOURS and communicate it this suddenly and poorly... I don't know, I guess this is just unlike what I have experienced from WM because so far it has been all peaches and roses for me...


----------



## rhonda (Aug 21, 2020)

For others:  WM checkout had been Noon.

There were two significant changes introduced in yesterday's email:
a) The 10a checkout vs former Noon, as mentioned above.
b) No more single-night reservations!

Ugh.  I hope these are "temporary; in response to current conditions" and will, like an Executive Order (?), have a future expiration date.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 21, 2020)

Back TimeSharing years before age and health caught up to me I owned Fixed Weeks at 6 Independent HOA managed Resorts.  All had 10 am Check Outs...

George


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 21, 2020)

Did you also see that they are "suspending" one night stays?! We've used a single night when traveling from point A to point B, also once used a night in Tucson, while staying in Scottsdale with Diamond (leaving our Diamond unit empty one night) just to see the sights in Tucson while we were "in the area". And 10am check out sucks because we are within 2-4 hours of home in Los Angeles with, by quick count, 10 Worldmark resorts where we would not leave until 11:59 for most stays.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 21, 2020)

I wonder if they are going to cancel our all ready scheduled 1 night stays in Reno and Las Vegas on the way to Arizona next May and same in reverse on way back?

Most likely these temporary changes for Covid19 will become permanent.


----------



## mrsmusic (Aug 21, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I wonder if they are going to cancel our all ready scheduled 1 night stays in Reno and Las Vegas on the way to Arizona next May and same in reverse on way back?
> 
> Most likely these temporary changes for Covid19 will become permanent.



I don't think they will be canceling current reservations past that date if they are only one night. Somehow they will be preventing booking of one night reservations past that date (HOW- their IT is awful).  I'm working on my road trip right now.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 21, 2020)

Personally I would rather have a certain time for checkout that is a couple of hours earlier than the uncertainty of potentially having a delayed check-in time because crews haven’t had time to clean the units properly.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 21, 2020)

I have a reservation with 8-30 check in and haven't rcvd the email.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 22, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I have a reservation with 8-30 check in and haven't rcvd the email.



Where ? Is that 8:30 am or  pm?


----------



## Manzana (Aug 22, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Where ? Is that 8:30 am or  pm?


I think he meant august 30th


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 22, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> What was the previous check out time?
> 
> I don't think 10 am is unreasonable by the way.........
> 
> ...


----------



## jhoug (Aug 22, 2020)

10 am is the check out time for Wyndham.  They are probably aligning with that.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 22, 2020)

Sounds to me like Covid-19 provided Wyndham a convenient opportunity to make a permanent change to Worldmark checkout times a bit earlier than they had planned to eventually do so anyway, and with less blowback from the annoying plebes.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 23, 2020)

My August 30 reservation ((which is just one day, and I  guess won’t be allowed in the future) still lists the check out time as noon. Will be interesting to see if they enforce it. I’m more disappointed with the cancellation change and the 2 night minimum. We often stay at WM when we are just passing thru and only need a night - St. George comes to mind. Also wonder if the minimum will apply to Bonus Time nights.


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 23, 2020)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> Sounds to me like Covid-19 provided Wyndham a convenient opportunity to make a permanent change to Worldmark checkout times a bit earlier than they had planned to eventually do so anyway, and with less blowback from the annoying plebes.


I haven't hear "Plebes" in so long, annoying plebes just made me laugh.  Proud Plebes would be a fun nickname ~ Plebes Unite! Thanks for the laugh, oh, and I agree ~


----------



## Eric B (Aug 23, 2020)

... My class was the last one with an actual plebe summer.  They have air conditioning now!

W.T. Door


----------



## rhonda (Aug 23, 2020)

Firepath said:


> I’m more disappointed with the cancellation change and the 2 night minimum. We often stay at WM when we are just passing thru and only need a night - St. George comes to mind. *Also wonder if the minimum will apply to Bonus Time nights.*


Or OSA?


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 24, 2020)

mrsmusic said:


> I don't think they will be canceling current reservations past that date if they are only one night. Somehow they will be preventing booking of one night reservations past that date (HOW- their IT is awful).  I'm working on my road trip right now.



Here is part of the response from WM Owner Support relating to one night reservations:

We understand this is a big change for many of our owners, but hope this will simplify our guidelines and booking processes. This option will be reevaluated on a regular basis in order to best serve our owners throughout the COVID-19 pandemic. Any one-night stays booked prior to September 3rd will be honored and allowed to check in for that stay.

The rest of the response was canned copy of what has already been stated, so I would say the early checkout is permanent.  I am goint to retrieve my original Trendwest contract to see if that looks like something they actually can do.


----------

